# red Circle/Honeycomb 1% battery mod?



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

is there such a thing? i've seen it for many other colors like blue and stuff but never seen a red one at least not in the recent year. did they all disappear? is there anyone that knows where i can get another? i've searched google endlessly myself and no results sadly.


----------

